# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a place from Literature

## Styescape

The idea is, map a place which is described in literature. 

This may be a dungeon/city map (e.g. Hobbingen) or a regional map (e.g. The Shire) and it could of course be inspired by fantasy books (e.g. Tolkien, Martin...), but also by crime/mystery thrillers (maybe a crime scene or a town were the action takes place) or historical/mythical descriptions (e.g. Atlantis, Ithaka...).

The map should include at least a small text/reference to where it comes from, so everyone is able to understand the concept behind it.

----------


## Kellerica

While similar challenges have been done in the past, I still think this is a nice idea. I would probably just use it as an excuse to make a second Earthsea map, mind you...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Styescape

I tried to get an impression of what was already done/suggested, but of course there is too much to really get everything. Especially with a wide concept like this. So sorry for suggesting something, which was already done! But maybe there are some people like Kell (and myself) who would like to do it (again) anyway  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kellerica

I can't remember if there has been a strictly literary focused one, but I do know there was a "Map a story" challenge, that I think resulted in some book locations being mapped. But like I said, always a good idea to map out book places. In a way I think it could be a cool idea to map a place described in a book that didn't have a map in it originally, to add to the challenge. The only downside of that is, you'd have to really know the story well, and most fantasy stories (which is mostly what I myself read) already have maps in them. But it would be fun if I could find a story without one that feels like it's worth it.

----------


## Yrda

Unfortunately I still don't have time for participating in a challenge. But despite being no challenge-person, I would like to participate in a challenge in this forum some day!
That said: Is it a problem at all if a similar challenge subject has been done before? I mean, maybe those who'd like to participate in such a challenge weren't able to join the similar challenge last time. Others might have had multiple ideas but could only realize one of them. Since there are billions of books out there, I think this is a great subject.

----------


## Kellerica

It's not really a problem, and there are a few popular ideas that get done on yearly basis. 
But I'd guess that the general idea is to keep the challenges fresh and, well, challenging, which is why you don't see the same prompts returning that often. 
So yeah, it would not be the first time a previously done idea gets done again, and I certainly agree that it can be a great thing. There are a few older challenges that I've absolutely adored and would love to see again - maybe I'll at some point get to run some of them myself? I haven't really gotten into the challenge running part of this CL business yet.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tiana

It's not a challenge I'd take part in as I generally choose to only do challenge maps if it's something that applies to my own megaverse in some way, as that's the only private exploration work I can justify. Fanart is generally not something I can justify spending time on. But it's a challenge I think would be acceptable to rehash. There are many new members after all, they should get a chance to make a story themed map if they want.

----------


## Yrda

@Tiana
Couldn't you map a place from your own literature then? I mean does it matter if someone else wrote the text/reference where the context of the map is coming from? Or doesn't that count as literature?  :Smile:

----------


## Tiana

> @Tiana
> Couldn't you map a place from your own literature then? I mean does it matter if someone else wrote the text/reference where the context of the map is coming from? Or doesn't that count as literature?


Hm, I assume most people would want "literature" to be something they could have read, and would be inclined to vote for something they are familiar with. Of course I think my work will eventually count as literature, but for such a competition what voters really want is familiar fanart, so they can pour over a familiar world and feel a familiar feeling once more.

----------

